

How to build an Antifragile career and why we need a national entrepreneur day - SuperChihuahua
http://www.fastcompany.com/3003416/how-build-antifragile-career

======
SuperChihuahua
"Most of you will fail, disrespected, impoverished, but we are grateful for
the risks you are taking and the sacrifices you are making for the sake of the
economic growth of the planet and pulling others out of poverty. You are the
source of our antifragility. Our nation thanks you.”

